# HELP: starter motor would not go off: 65 GTO



## Geneman (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Friends. was working fine, had put new starter and solenoid in 4 months ago. not more that 200 miles since. went to start it after a 30 min warm up drive. literally started right up but the starter would not go off.. you could hear it grinding against the flywheel. so i assume the solenoid had the starter gear jammed into the flywheel.. no amount of turning on and off would make it stop. in addition seemed that turning the ignition completely off still did not turn the starter motor off! i was not at a place to leave it so i had to drive home with the starter motor on and trying to engage the flywheel the whole time.. while driving, after awhile the starter motor stopped , i guess from burning out. now there is no response from ignition t start position at all just dead. have not yet looked for flywheel damage ,but does not sound good..

crossed wires? bad ignition switch? any ideas of where to start? in addition, made the bad mistake of turning it off before i got home , not thinking that, of course, the starter motor is fried, so had to have it towed... bad news all around..

thanks frank


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

I would start with the wires on the starter solenoid, they may be touching and shorted. If all the wiring checks out test the starter wire on the solenoid and make sure it only gets power when the key is turned to the start position. That should show where the problem is.

I had the same problem many years ago and it was a defective solenoid.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*x 2 on franks idea*

or 

starter wires going tru the tube to starter melted .....

or ignition switch failure ...

are the first few things I would check...


----------

